# DC Track bus / track feeders (looking for suggestions)



## Lmackattack (Sep 29, 2016)

Now that I have power for the layout I would like to hear what is suggested to make sure the power is getting to the rails properly. I used 4' track sections and connected them with Split jaw rail joiners. I did every other section to allow for some expansion of the rails. I want to know how often I should add in feeder wires and what is the thought about hiding the wires. The layout is built on PVC boards and clay/dirt comes up to the track. Do I just bury the wires or should I use some sort of conduit. What gauge wite for the bus? The layout is in Chicago so we get hot and cold weather here.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Distance is a big variable here. Brass is a very good conductor and Split Jaws are a good choice. The wire for landscape lighting is often used, #12 for most situations. The longer the run the more voltage drop. I assume you have brass track.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In order to help you, we need to know the size, shape of the layout, and the distance from the "transformer" to the various feeders. 

Also, need to know how many locos will be running at same time, and what they are, at least some idea.

Greg


----------



## Lmackattack (Sep 29, 2016)

ok some more details

I attached a pic of the layout

24v 10Amp power supply
distance from the transformer to layout is no more than 25-30'
Layout is a basic oval with a up and over. 
has a total of 250' of track (including spurs and sidings)
foot print of the layout is about 30' X 30'
one or 2 locos at any one time. 
mostly steam locos pulling 5 or 6 cars.
brass track all of it is 4' sections 


Thank you for the help


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd use 12 gauge landscaping wire, mostly because of the run lengths.

How are you addressing conductivity between sections?

What is your climate?

If you can solder, soldering jumpers will give you the best conductivity and the least feeders and lowest maintenance.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Split Jaws, near Chicago.


----------



## Lmackattack (Sep 29, 2016)

Climate is -0 in winter and 100 in the summer. rain and snow...do I need to add in power to every track section or can I skip and do every 20' . I would think the split jaws will help with power between rail joiners?

It may be a little trial and error over this winter season?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Split Jaws are very good, soldering jumper wires better, but more difficult. I believe a feed every 20' would be very adequate.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

My layout is essentially 2 ovals 50 ft. X 20 ft. I have 2 power connections equidistant to each track. I use all Split Jaws, 12 gauge outdoor lighting wire and crimp connections to Split Jaw screws. My layout has been in operation for 10 years with no power problems.

Doc


----------

